# "jalga" Photos Atached



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Guys please let me know if you stumble across any of these. This one was ripped apart to make a Movie, note how they remoevd the movement and Crystal to install mesh. Trying to locate one in good condition. Thanks.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Frogman - never heard of or seen a watch like that. There's a company called Storm - who make some pretty futuristic designs - maybe they sell something similar. I've never seen a Storm in the metal so can't really comment about quality - but they don't look too bad (some of them).

Good luck with the hunt - sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Frogman - never heard of or seen a watch like that. There's a company called Storm - who make some pretty futuristic designs - maybe they sell something similar. I've never seen a Storm in the metal so can't really comment about quality - but they don't look too bad (some of them).
> 
> Good luck with the hunt - sorry I can't be more helpful
> 
> ...


Paul, I will take a look.

Thanks


----------



## tatdoctor (May 11, 2006)

Frogman said:


> Guys please let me know if you stumble across any of these. This one was ripped apart to make a Movie, note how they remoevd the movement and Crystal to install mesh. Trying to locate one in good condition. Thanks.


Jalga ......I believe it's English as the trademark is U.K. xxxxx

check out the Jalga I bought last night, I have no idea what this thing is worth if anything but I thought it was worthy. Anyone ever seen one of these, or have an idea of the value?

http://checkeredbob.com/jalga.jpg

http://checkeredbob.com/jalga1.jpg


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

cant see anything so have changed prefix for folks here,note your uploaded images have .JPG prefix (note JPG is in capital







,never seen one of these watches before.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive seen similar Zenos







'Tingly' or something like that..

I would call it something else







Sorry....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tatdoctor said:


> Frogman said:
> 
> 
> > Guys please let me know if you stumble across any of these. This one was ripped apart to make a Movie, note how they remoevd the movement and Crystal to install mesh. Trying to locate one in good condition. Thanks.
> ...


Those are the weirdest looking watches I have ever seen....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

they look a bit grotesque to be honest,very strange,would like to see one in the flesh,even though it looks like a growth


----------

